# 30 hours of installtions and still havent fished yet!



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent the entire holiday weekend working on the new boat installing the finishing touches on the boat . Meant to get out and fish atleast one night for swords , but between all the usual hang up , and runs to west marine and what not ......I wanst able to even attempt to get out . On a brighter note : I am ready to fish now that i have installed the following into the boat with a little help from Harry B , Mike L and my buddy Ken.

Raymarine C80 to the dash board

Raymarine 4kw open array radar 

Raymarine SR50 sat weather/radio unit

New Sony Marine Cd,Ipod,AM/FM reciever

New JBL marine speakers

Extra blueLED lighting to the tower ,deck and radar arch

Center Rigger

Rod holders

last but not least added a jolly riodgers flag to the top of the boat 

By far the hardest thing to install was the Radar Array as the space it goes in is 29 inches tall and it took two of us to lift it in and up to teh spot . then 4 hours of 150 degree heat later , she was installed and working(big thanks to Harry B for that one).

So besides under water lights and Real Outriggers( rigged some gunnel mounts for the mean time) we are ready to go fishing finally !!!!

Plans are to go sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

From the sounds of it you'll have a mean machine when you get the riggers on! Good luck on getting out...the weekend you posted trying to go sucked...if thats any consilation. We had zero...and I mean 0...0...0 sword bites...and we weren't the only ones. One small shark was all we managed then one cuda on the troll home.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *TITLEWAVE (9/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> So besides under water lights




Did you see the new ones from binnacle? If your shopping you might check them out. Supposed to be the latest and greatest. I think they are even working on strobe system that you can turn your boat into one of the lingren pitmen lights.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

if you need underwater lights,give Chris a shout....some of the best LED,s for alot less money...

http://www.coastalnightlights.com/


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *James Fink (9/16/2009)*From the sounds of it you'll have a mean machine when you get the riggers on! Good luck on getting out...the weekend you posted trying to go sucked...if thats any consilation. We had zero...and I mean 0...0...0 sword bites...and we weren't the only ones. One small shark was all we managed then one cuda on the troll home.




Thanks 



This weekend is the weekend we head out . Seas look to be 2 ish so were headed out for two days of fishing....post to follow.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on getting her ready! Where are you keeping it?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (9/21/2009)*Congrats on getting her ready! Where are you keeping it?


The boat is kept in Panama City on St Andrews Bay in teh Grand Lagoon, behind my house on a lift .

Thansk Mike.


----------

